# أريد معرفة الــ Material Handling



## sakalans85 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد معرفة كل ما يتعلق بــmaterial handling
باللغتين العربي والانجليزية
وشكرا


----------



## IE-Eng (22 سبتمبر 2007)

يوجد مواقع عديده ابحث عنها وتجدها


----------



## Eng.Foam (23 سبتمبر 2007)

جرب هذا الرابط لل OSHA

http://www.osha.gov/Publications/osha2236.pdf


----------



## Eng.Foam (23 سبتمبر 2007)

وهذا الرابط مفيد جداً 

http://www.martinsprocket.com/SecH_TOC.htm


----------



## Eng.Foam (23 سبتمبر 2007)

An Introduction to Material Handling
Equipment Selection1​

http://www.mhia.org/et/pdf/mhi/cicmhe/equpguid.pdf


----------



## صناعي1 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا الملف فيه الكثير من المعلومات، ارجو ان يكون مفيدا

اضغط على الرابط للتحميل


----------



## sakalans85 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر اخواني الاعزاء على المجهود الوفير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المواضيع المميزة


----------



## m3touk_85 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## فتحي احمدعبدالباقي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا والي الامام دائما لزيادة ونشر المعرفة والمعلومات في مجال الهندسة الصناعية
:7:


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (20 يونيو 2008)

رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------

